# stopping a leak.....?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried sodium benonite to stop a leak in a farm pond, and where can on e purchase this stuff........? Thanks AH2


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Contact a local water well driller ect. Ask if you can buy some Bentonite chips aka hole plug.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Also look at soilfloc as many pond owners have reported it better than benonite.


----------

